# games for beginners?



## thisisnotfrancais1212 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm not a gamer but I'd like to start playing them because I have a lot of free time (that's mostly spent in my room......). The only problem is that I've never played a video game in my life. Never. I don't have any consoles except for my computer which is quite crappy and probably can't handle high resolution graphics that most games require. That being said, does anyone have an recommendations for games that I can try playing? Oh, also, I'm in China so stuff that's readily available would be great.  

I think I would like fighting games and "battle" ones with a story to go with it. As a kid, I loved Roller coaster Tycoon.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Age of Empires III

It's a must have for any PC gamer.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

If you like slower games that you can think about a lot I'd suggest any of the civilization games. Its like roller coaster tycoon (one of my favourite games ever btw!!) that you can take your time. It's a game that is very easy to pick up but the more you play it the the deeper it gets. 

Beware! It's a time sink. I've spent 8+ hours playing civilization in a row and I usually can't spend more then 60 minutes doing the same thing.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Have you played Little Fighter 2? It is the best freeware game ever.
You can download it here.

If you are into fighting games, MindArms is another good freeware game.
You can download it here.

It is better to start with these free games before moving on to commercial games.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Roller Coaster Tycoon was a blast.

The older Command & Conquer games are still good fun and can almost certainly run on your computer.

Some of the older Lara Croft/Tomb Raider games as well, can still hold up today.

Civilization is always said to be good, so check that one out.

Total War's also good, you take control of a faction and control cities, make deals with other factions, open trade routes, etc. You can also do large-scale battles and go to war with other factions, and you can direct the battle or simulate it.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't play PC, but the fable series is available on PC and I find it fun yet its easy because you can't fail(if you die, you regenerate again and lose any experience you would have accumulated in that battle or segment of a battle) so dieing alot just means slowing leveling up. Battles don't even restart if you die, even boss ones.


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

If you're serious about beating SA I wouldn't advise taking up gaming. I had to quit gaming to become more social it was a huge distraction for me.

Anyway if you'd like to game try playing wow it's addictive and it's a gigantic time sink.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Hmm, Computer games huh? I'm not sure what is readily available, But maybe give Call Of Duty a try. I would suggest the older games firstly, Call Of Duty 1 or 2 for starting off. I also hear good things about Fable.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I WannaBe The Guy


----------

